# Grape seed oil for Pigeons



## bg2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is any one out there adding grape seed oil to seeds for pigeons?
Is it ok for pigeons?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I'm not sure if they are ok for pigeons. So don't give them until someone who knows for sure will let us know if it is ok.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bg2012 said:


> Is any one out there adding grape seed oil to seeds for pigeons?
> Is it ok for pigeons?


What would be the advantage? I have not heard or read that it is given to pet birds so I would say no, don't use it.


----------



## bg2012 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Thanks*

Ok I want use it, Grape seed contain very high amount of antioxident.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I would check with an avian vet for who is knowledgable with pigeon care and has a nutrition/holistic training background.*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

actually I came across a site that says how to deter pigeons and the spray used has grape seed oil in it.


----------



## qaiserhasan (3 mo ago)

bg2012 said:


> Is any one out there adding grape seed oil to seeds for pigeons?
> Is it ok for pigeons?


Hi, I have some highflyers and in colder days or during breeding season I mix 3 equal parts of Grapeseed oil, Flax seed oil and olive oil. In 10 lbs of feed I add one TBS of mixed oils and mix it well. It helps with plumage and also with molting. Hope it helps.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Avian Grape Seed Oil has *great anti-oxident properties to help pigeons thrive*. 
Rich in unsaturated fatty acids such as oleic and linoleic acid. Use 10 drops per kg of feed.


----------

